
Bandicoot: A Python Toolbox for Mobile Phone Metadata [pdf] - Katydid
http://www.jmlr.org/papers/volume17/15-593/15-593.pdf
======
iamjeff
Really interesting toolbox. Really weird the sort of information you can
infer/recreate from mobile phone communications metadata including demographic
information and hundreds of behavioral indicators. Seeing the toolbox in use
really crystallizes the imperative behind privacy, mobile security, and a
curtailment of the Surveillance State. Regardless, looks immensely useful.

1\. Luc Rocher - bandicoot: a toolbox to analyze mobile phone metadata
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fb7ttS43GE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fb7ttS43GE))

2\. D4D-Senegal: the second mobile phone data for development challenge
([https://arxiv.org/pdf/1407.4885.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1407.4885.pdf))

3\. Using Deep Learning to Predict Demographics from Mobile Phone Metadata
([https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/2225/04e1217e79304e725fcc5a...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/2225/04e1217e79304e725fcc5ada56c6fdf4b236.pdf))

